# Thursday nite Criterium series in Antioch



## Rperry (Sep 19, 2013)

George Meilahn of PACE has started a weekly criterium series at the Antioch Fairgrounds on Thursday nites. It should run until Fall. Races start around 5:45pm, with slower riders starting first. Cost I think is $15.00 the first nite, and $10.00 after. I rode last week and was pounded by faster riders. Still a good vibe, great time and great training.
There will also be a NCNCA sanction race on April 19th on the same course. Info is here 







1150 ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS CRITERIUM OKED.pdf

Thanks, Ron


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That's nice but where exactly is the Antioch Fairgrounds?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am guessing CA - but it could be anywhere.


----------



## Rperry (Sep 19, 2013)

Antioch, about one hour east of San Francisco, Highway 4, entrance is on W. 10st.


----------

